# Do your pigeons like music?



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

I was reading one of Taralotti's posts where she mentions singing mantras to her pigeons, and of course it makes sense that they will react to some sounds more favourably than others. So the question is: which ones?

Out of everything they've heard so far, Top of the Pops for Piper and Noel was *Chi Mi Na Morbheanna* by *The Rankin Family*.

What do your pigeons like?


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Teresa said:


> I was reading one of Taralotti's posts where she mentions singing mantras to her pigeons, and of course it makes sense that they will react to some sounds more favourably than others. So the question is: which ones?
> 
> Out of everything they've heard so far, Top of the Pops for Piper and Noel was *Chi Mi Na Morbheanna* by *The Rankin Family*.
> 
> What do your pigeons like?


This has got to be a put-on but I will go along because it sounds like fun!

Figuritas prefer Flamenco.

Classic old frills are into Bach.

Texan Pioneers stomp around with country and western.

Racing homers like fast music.

Priests prefer choral pieces recorded in an abbey.

Rock pigeons (ferals) like...you guessed it....

Anyone want to add to the list?


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I haven't personally played music to my rescues but I have to say, when I took two Woodies to Taralotti's, (Maria's), recently, she had music playing in her aviary for March her existing Woodie, and it was delightful.
I really must find out what it actually was.
Although it was musical it also had birds singing and general wildlife sounds and to sit in that aviary listening was so relaxing. I'm sure the injured birds especially would benefit from the calm atmosphere, I know I certainly did !!

Janet

LOL Risingstarfans, Must put my thinking hat on, this could get funny !!!


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

i love music and often practise guitar in garden(summer only,its freezing here lol)strange looks from my pigeon friends too,i play a lot of music if im in during day and the pigeons dont seem to mind,i leave door open and they sometimes sit on the step out back,some of them respond well to "watching" tv through the window from shed the kids programme"the night garden"seems a fave,lots of bright colours and simple repetative tunes and funny wee characters,,im into punk and metal so i dont know if our pigies share my taste lol


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh yeah...it's definitely for real.


Pigeon wise, individual Birds will have their own preferences, and one has to try different Music to see who likes what.


Too, it is not always easy to tell if they like something or not.


Far as I have been able to tell, no Bird of any Spedies can stand any music of 'Barry Manilow', or 'Kenny G'.



While, virtually all Birds do like most Popular Music, Jazz, Cowboy, and Hawiaan Music as found on 78 RPM Records of the 'teens and 'twenties and some early 'thirties.


Though they do NOT like 'Big Band'.


One of my Pigeons, a Hen, really loved a song called 'Beck's Bolero' by Jeff Beck.


She'd literally fly up and stand right in front of the Speaker and just groove with the song...and I played it "LOUD", too...which is how that song should be played.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbx-Qgt65bI


Once the Song was over, she'd stand there all dreamy, then compose herself and fly off.





So there's a lot of variation in what individual Birds like, and some general trends, also, for Birds in general.


Uhhhhhh...a few more which come to mind, whih the Birds here like -


'Musica Poetica' - Carl Orff

http://www.last.fm/music/Carl+Orff/_/Musica+Poetica



Probably, one could arrange some learly distinguished 'pecking-buttons' allowing them to elect speific Songs to be played, and see which ones they play most..!


"The Pigeon Juke Box" as it were...



That would be fun...



Phil
l v


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

my pigeons listen to spanish music all the time
It helps drown out the noise of all the traffic that goes by my house


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*I never notice my bird like music...*

I know one thing for sure try to put a mirror on the front of the cock pigeon and he will show his macho moves on his reflection...


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

My back yard guys get to listen/watch American Idol. They must like it. The ferals won't leave and are waiting around until next season.
They also get to listen to some talk radio so that may explain why they get such an attitude.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The only music that my pigeons love is the music of my whistling during feed time. My neighbor who play rock band and heavy metal are not the music that my homers love. They find them music scary.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

My birds don't listen to music. They're hooked on NPR.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I listen to my favorite radio station while I'm in the backyard and when I clean the loft.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I play Sinatra for my birds sometimes. And I like to sing to them. Mostly made up songs like "Don't Poop on my Head Please" or "The Eat A Peanut Song".

Eat a peanut
Eat a peanut
Eat a PEAnut cause they're good!
There! You ate one
And another
I see you liked them
I knew you would!

I can't sing worth a darn but the birds don't seem to mind.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

sasha008 said:


> I play Sinatra for my birds sometimes. And I like to sing to them. Mostly made up songs like "Don't Poop on my Head Please" or "The Eat A Peanut Song".
> 
> Eat a peanut
> Eat a peanut
> ...



haha,cool!my 7 year old kid makes up poems and songs for our flock,the latest being about caramel log who came by today with really dirty feet
it went something like-"caramel log has dirty feet,shes been dancing in the mud,her feet and legs are dirty,she has to give thema wash"


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

risingstarfans said:


> This has got to be a put-on but I will go along because it sounds like fun!
> 
> Figuritas prefer Flamenco.
> 
> ...


LOL.....now thats funny!......frillbacks would like.....punk..?


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*Couldn't stop laughing*



risingstarfans said:


> This has got to be a put-on but I will go along because it sounds like fun!
> 
> Figuritas prefer Flamenco.
> 
> ...


Absolutely hilarious, and according to that ferals would like folk/ethnic music! But I was actually being serious, because I had been listening to music and noticed that my (indoor) pigeons looked very interested when I played that particular song. They came up closer, tilted their heads and started making little noises, so it seemed they were showing a preference.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a radio playing in my loft 24/7.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

i had music on today (a song called "little red rooster" by the rolling stones)the pigeons looked quite interested,or probably they were more interested in what a took out for them(huge bag of food loL)


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Far as I have been able to tell, no Bird of any Spedies can stand any music of 'Barry Manilow', or 'Kenny G'.l v


I'm surprised they don't like Barry Manilow, as he's got a respectable beak for a nose... 




pdpbison said:


> 'Musica Poetica' - Carl Orff
> l v


And this is also unexpected, as, even at his most poetic, Carl Orff is a bit LOUD! I would have thought they'd shrink back from it, as they do with big band music.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

tuxedobaby said:


> i had music on today (a song called "little red rooster" by the rolling stones)the pigeons looked quite interested,or probably they were more interested in what a took out for them(huge bag of food loL)


My vote's on the food!


----------



## ChikenFinga (Jan 21, 2016)

My pigeon loves Primus. He listens to their Pork Soda album over and over again. it intrigues him no matter how many times he listens to it. He also likes one aphex twin song. Im still trying to find more music that he likes.


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

My doves love to watch TV...the cartoons...they are glued to the tv, they like qubo...especially the birds dancing and playing in the water, talking to each other!


----------



## 1349 (Oct 21, 2020)

I was always a little worried about my little baby pigeons because I have a pretty heavy taste in music that not much of anything likes to be honest, haha. I found with the youngest ones who spent from incubation up until now listening to some sort of Black Metal with the occasional folk or hip-hop album. I've had them a fair amount of time now and i'm surprised that they fall asleep to alot of Black Metal music but as soon as I have hip-hop or just leave the t.v on they get aggressive with each other sometimes. It might just be a weird coincidence or something but, I don't know.. time for it is just too perfect. 

I do wonder about their hearing though, what would be a level that could potentially be harmful to them?


----------

